# ASUS TUF X570 Gaming-Plus BIOS



## Hankieroseman (Feb 8, 2021)

Has anyone tried any of the BIOS Versions above 2607? Latest version 3405 was released 2/1/21. Thinking about flashing.


----------



## Gyula84 (Feb 8, 2021)

i am using the latest stable version


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Good for you.
Was there a problem you wanted to post, or are you just sharing?
Try FB next time if the latter.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 9, 2021)

Currently running 3001 with no issues. Might upgrade to 3405 in the near future. I dunno.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Feb 10, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Good for you.
> Was there a problem you wanted to post, or are you just sharing?
> Try FB next time if the latter.


Good for you too but I don't FB.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 10, 2021)

Unless it has something you feel as if you need, don't update.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Feb 10, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Unless it has something you feel as if you need, don't update.


TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3405 
 "1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0
2. Update AMD RAID UEFI driver
3. Improve system stability"
So I Flashed and stable.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 10, 2021)

The AGESA is always good to bump.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Feb 10, 2021)

After the chipset update and BIOS, in default she ran a 9538 in Time Spy Extreme, GPU=9742 and CPU=8527. A slight bump from previous 9644 and 7781.


----------



## mikespike777 (Feb 11, 2021)

I got yellow Dram light after bios update....

After cloning my WDBlack750-500gig M2 drive to a new WD850 M2, ,.. I attempted to raid0 2-Samsung EVO 500g drives, (could not get it done), so I saw the updates available from ASUS... (Bios/Chipset/Raid) So... 1st thing was updating from bios 3001 to 3405 using the EZ way... computer froze, rebooted to black screen, Dram light is on, no post/screen at all.
Tried all tricks except cleaning the cpu. I sent email to Asus Tech... but hard to wait. It was running fine for months... and for a few hours after the M2 cloning just until the bios attempt.

Asus X570-Plus (wifi) - 3900x, 64gig G.Skill memory (4sticks F4-3600C18Q-64GTZN) WDBlack850-500gig + WDBlack750-500gig M2  . EVGA RTX 2070


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 11, 2021)

Updated to 3405. So far no issues. Memory settings restored just fine.



mikespike777 said:


> I got yellow Dram light after bios update....
> 
> After cloning my WDBlack750-500gig M2 drive to a new WD850 M2, ,.. I attempted to raid0 2-Samsung EVO 500g drives, (could not get it done), so I saw the updates available from ASUS... (Bios/Chipset/Raid) So... 1st thing was updating from bios 3001 to 3405 using the EZ way... computer froze, rebooted to black screen, Dram light is on, no post/screen at all.
> Tried all tricks except cleaning the cpu. I sent email to Asus Tech... but hard to wait. It was running fine for months... and for a few hours after the M2 cloning just until the bios attempt.
> ...


Personally, I think that using something like Windows Storage Spaces would be a better idea than BIOS RAID. Transferring the array between systems is much easier and you don't have to worry about a BIOS update wiping it out.

But that's just, like, my opinion, man.


----------



## mikespike777 (Feb 11, 2021)

Could all 4 memory sticks go bad at once??? They light up like candy... but thats it. I am going to disassemble, clean and reassemble, hopefully that does the trick...  otherwise I am back to my trusty 8yr old laptop and 7yr old desktop for a long time.

I did not know about Windows Storage option I wish I heard of it before. I never needed or used a raid in my personal system.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Feb 13, 2021)

Pull the battery and clear RTC RAM. CLRTC page 1-9 in your owners manual. Re-enter BIOS data.



Hankieroseman said:


> Pull the battery and clear RTC RAM. CLRTC page 1-9 in your owners manual. Re-enter BIOS data.


Using the UEFI flashing the BIOS is different. The computer doesn't tell you to wait after the machine reboots while it is still updating. Be patient. Just flashed my new ASUS Prime X570-PRO. I see now I nearly screwed up when I did the TUF Gamer X570 BIOS the other day. Good Luck flashers and always remember, when all else fails, READ THE DIRECTIONS.


----------



## mikespike777 (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks, yea...i tried that.. 3x, also messed with memory..installed 1, then 2, then 3 then 4... tried each stick. Yellw dram every time...no beeps at all... even with no ram... 

Do you mean I should wait ...even though the dram light is on? ....



sam_86314 said:


> Updated to 3405. So far no issues. Memory settings restored just fine.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think that using something like Windows Storage Spaces would be a better idea than BIOS RAID. Transferring the array between systems is much easier and you don't have to worry about a BIOS update wiping it out.
> ...


Yes!! I was able to make the Raid0 in my i7 system. Disk management... was there the whole time. this is my old i7 3930... still ticking fine.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Feb 16, 2021)

mikespike777 said:


> Thanks, yea...i tried that.. 3x, also messed with memory..installed 1, then 2, then 3 then 4... tried each stick. Yellw dram every time...no beeps at all... even with no ram...
> 
> Do you mean I should wait ...even though the dram light is on? ....
> 
> ...


Unfortunately your BIOS may be corrupt.
YouTube ideas


----------



## mikespike777 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ok, ASUS is replacing the motherboard under warranty, should be here weds, but... there is nothin gin report about what was wrong... if anything. (it did have one broken SATA6 connector prior to sending, it slide off with the cable when removing...) 

I just hope my memory or CPU isn't bad... I have to wait until I assemble again. ugh,.


----------



## mikespike777 (Mar 5, 2021)

update: New Motherboard arrived, in unmarked box with no additional hardware..., the "BeQuiet" Dark4 mounting hardware and hardware to mount M.2..., (I forgot to remove)  were not returned,... I had to use the AMD cpu fan, then tried it with no OS drive and it booted up to latest bios screen....!! GREAT!! So I ordered the M2 hardware from Amazun and BeQuiet gonna ship me new hardware to mount the Dark4 again. I am a happy camper!


----------

